# Hangin Rock



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I thought my days on the rock pile were over. My daughter told her father in law that her daddie could hang the 16' high ceiling in the 36' x 36' shop he built. At first I said no and then he called with a sad story about his wife falling off a ladder.

I told him the only way I would do is he had to get the board from CalPly and hire 2 journeyman I could pass the board up to. 3 man crew hung 30 pcs in less than 4 hours and now I can barely move.



















Guys were good hangars!


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Good job Mr Willys! I understand it can be difficult to say "no" to your daughter. And I have three daughters!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice looking hang job Scott!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks guys. It's been 5 years since I've dealt with any full sheets. My son helped me with the full sheets and I handled everything under 10' by myself. The hangars were clearly piecework shackers and I think they were a bit surprised by this old guy! 
Started at 7:30 and were done by 11.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Good to hear you still got it "Old Guy"!  I'm not far behind you. Once I hit the 50 year old mark seems I have more aches & pains (especially when I hang)! Sadly, I'm not at a place financially where I can lay down my tools just yet.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

show this to your daughter if you don't want to do finish work too

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/retired


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Wimpy65 said:


> Good to hear you still got it "Old Guy"!  I'm not far behind you. Once I hit the 50 year old mark seems I have more aches & pains (especially when I hang)! Sadly, I'm not at a place financially where I can lay down my tools just yet.


Everything hurts and nothing works. :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well done Scott, the old bloke still has it. I bet you hurt hurt even more tomorrow.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks good MrWillys. Just wondering why the wall sheets are stood up with a railroad butt ?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

mudslingr said:


> Looks good MrWillys. Just wondering why the wall sheets are stood up with a railroad butt ?


That is OSB installed by the owner.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks great, you still got it!
So, do you miss it? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Looks great, you still got it!
> So, do you miss it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't miss hangin rock as I don't have the same physical stamina I once had. I do miss getting a set of plans with over 100 pages and spec books thinker than telephone books and the challenge it presented. I've been told to stay at home for a week and write RFI questions. You can write 50 easily in a week.

Now I get a datalog from someone and I can make their car run better.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> I don't miss hangin rock as I don't have the same physical stamina I once had. I do miss getting a set of plans with over 100 pages and spec books thinker than telephone books and the challenge it presented. I've been told to stay at home for a week and write RFI questions. You can write 50 easily in a week.
> 
> Now I get a datalog from someone and I can make their car run better.




**** mate I've got plenty of those plans you can go through for me 
Plus it's metric for an extra challenge 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

